# Cycle Buddies, having IUI Feb/March Part 3



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home ladies good luck


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Just popped in to say hi and let you know that my basting went well, felt crampy last night .  DH has managed to see what I said about him over the last few days on here and things have just gone from bad to worse, he's really upset ( understandable ) and can't even look at me - I think this could be really serious.  I will lie low for a bit but pop in to see how you all are.

I will be thinking of you all - good luck girls

love Jan xxx


----------



## Clarebabes (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Jan,

Sorry things are not going too well with DH.  Hope this IUI is a good one though and it is the one!!      Positive vibes.

I was "done" on the 11th, so it's been a week now.  Still got mild 'period' pains and boobs are soooo sore.      I hope it doesn't last too long...

Take care all 2wwers, basters and jabbers.

Lots of love
Clare
xx


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Jan - sorry to hear you are having additional stress on top of everything else. I am thinking of you and DH. ^fingers crossed^ all will work out for you.

Clare - . Hang in there.

I am feeling a bit more positive now. Will be trying not to obsess about IF this month, so if I'm a bit quiet it's not because I'm not thinking of you all. 

Take care everyone,

xx


----------



## Hopeful4712 (Mar 1, 2006)

Hello my friends...

Oh jan - really sorry that DH has seen stuff about him...  its hard for guys to understand. I'm sure he knows u love him dearly (well, you wouldn't be longing for his child if you didn't!). Hope he's understanding...we all do it only to let off steam! Hugs to you... xxx

Clare - good vibes from me coming your way xxx      

Hope everything's ok Liz xxx

Afraid i got a BFN this morn... suspected it as AF came, but nonetheless, devastated. So is DP. done far too much crying today and spent all last night and this morning arguing with DP... what a day!

feel exhausted. I would NEVER have thought it would be this hard emotionally. thought i was soooo prepared for a BFN, and when i got it... well, i went to pieces. sure i will be fine tmrw. we'll draw a line under it and move on. 2nd IUI will probably start early April. Anyone care to join me!!!

lots of luck and luck to all of you... wishing you good stuff!!!
xxxx


----------



## liz.con (Feb 22, 2006)

Hello all

Hopeful, sorry to hear about AF really big hug to you and DP. Iknow this week will be tough but you can do it. Think of the cheeky glass of vino collapso that you can have now! I don't think anythingcan prepare us for the actuallity of AF arriving, even when we suspect it hasn't worked. On the very feint plus side, you get to stick around and cycle with Bodia, Jan and I next month (whe-hey!).

Jan, I really feel for you and DH. Idon't think my DH can understand that I want to tell anyone what is happening. Only his folks know on his side, none of his friends. He also gets quite aggy when I want to tell someone - he won't let me tell any local freinds as he has to see them - I cna understand. This website has been great as he thinks it's great that I can moan to someone that isn't him and that he doesn't have to meet! I hope your DH can see it that way too- here we let off steam which in a girl way doesn't mean a thing and certainly doesn't mean we love you any less!

Clare - lots of sticky vibes to you, think of emby snuggling into its new home.

Bodia - lets enjoy life until the next wine embargo!

Lots of love to you all,
Liz x


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi girls

My, my what a time we're all having one way or another!!  I've just had another pg announcement at work too.

hopeful sending you Big hugs

Clare, Bodia, Liz all take care girls - hang on in there 

My 2ww has officially started, I've tried to rest over the weekend and am trying to be really positive.

love Jan xxx


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Jan, Bodia, Clarebabes, thought I'd drop in here too - haven't done so before. 

Well done Jan for starting the diary, hope it helps you like it helps me. I'm in danger some days of doing nothing else except be on FF. Have I told you that one of my dogs is also called Archie (not the one that went missing, he's Scoot) but he's a german shepherd, not a cute lab. I must work out how to upload pictures onto my profile, and those little clock thingys that everyone else has. 

Clare - hang in there...

Hopeful - posted you in IUI g pt 150 to say a big sorry love, take it easy.

Bodia - enjoy the break from thinking......

Take care,


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi ladies

Hopeful I am starting my 2nd round 31st of March (with down regging) probably be basted end of April if all goes well.

I know how you feel I decided first time was a trial run but I still was devastated when it was BFN!!    

Hopefully 2nd time lucky eh!?  

Hope you are okay Jan, hope we see a bfp from you mrs!!   

Hi to all you lovely iui girlies XXX


----------



## Hopeful4712 (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks Kizzymouse

Its a good way of looking at it!

After our appointment yesterday our consultant has said to us that because i overstimulated on the 1st IUI, he would advise moving on to IVF now as he would not carry out an aspiration on the NHS if i produced too many follies again. We are wondering whether we should do an IUI privately again (where they will do an aspiration if i overstimulate) or just muster up the energy for the IVF in May/June time. Who knows... have to go back on 10th April to give him our decision. So for now we have a fwew days to decide.

Kisses to Leonara, Jan (you ok? fingers crossed for 2ww), Liz (of course sticking around with you guys is a dead cert!!!! xxx), Clare  

must get ready for work... hugs to one and all
xxx


----------



## Clarebabes (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Girlies,

Think I'm getting my AF   Got mild pains and tummy is bloated like it normally is just beforehand.  Oh well....  Another £550 here we come! 

Hopeful, Sorry to hear about the BFN.  I suspect it doesn't matter how prepared you are, there is always a bit of you that hopes that it is successful.  I know what I'm going to be like.  Hang in there hun.  

Liz, I am thinking about the embie snuggling in, but I fear it may be too late now!  Never mind...

Jan, Hope the DH situation has improved.  Why is it so easy for everyone else to get pregnant!?

Leoarna, I'm hanging in there. 

Kizzymouse, Good luck for the next go.  Perhaps this is the one eh?

Anyway, better go as Hollie isn't feeling too good.  She has a nasty cough and cold, but isn't too bad for a day off school.  If she's really bad, they'll call me and I'll have to leave work.  Let's hope she perks up!

Take care all and speak later
Clare
xx


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Morning girls

Hopeful - hope you are feeling better now, got to look forward - although I know its hard. x  Its a hard decision to make where to go next but I'm sure you will make the right decision.

Clarebabes - thinking of you, hope this is your time hun x  Hope Hollie is ok, lots of nasty things going round at the moment.

Hiya Kizzy - nice to chat to you here too.  Fingers crossed for you next IUI x

Leoarna - AAAwwwww, you have an Archie too!!!  I took my photo on my phone, then put it on the pc and put it on to my profile! My Archie got a shock from an electric fence this morning, DH said he really squealed.  Naughty farmer has put it across a footpath ( don't think he can do that ??)

hi Liz, Bodia and everyone - hope you are all ok.

I'm good, day 5 of 2ww, feeling fine - quite chilled and happy which is good.  I'm trying to be really positive about it all!!

 and love

Jan xxx


----------



## RubyRuby (Oct 12, 2005)

Hi everyone,
I have just posted on the 2ww board that it was a BFN for us this month again. We start scanning for the fourth unmedicated go next week. Feeling a bit fed up. I hope everyone is doing ok
Ruby x


----------



## Clarebabes (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi,

Ruby, sorry to hear about the BFN.  Fingers crossed for next time.

Jan, yes, there were 5 kids off in her class yesterday.  She made it all through school today, but couldn't quite make it very long at my friend's house.  She has a temperature of 38.2 degrees and has been dosed up with the wonder that is calpol.

Hopefully she'll be OK for tomorrow, otherwise I'm here all day!

Still no AF for me, but she's lurking I'm sure.  

Take care all!
Clare
xx


----------



## Hopeful4712 (Mar 1, 2006)

Hello everyone

i seem to lose my messages everytime i type, so here's a quick test - more if i manage to get this one posted!!!


----------



## Hopeful4712 (Mar 1, 2006)

right try again...

hello all you lovely peeps,

Clare - hang on in there - hope you don't get AF... these signs may be deceptive.  

Ruby - really sorry to hear your sad news. Have just had BFN myself so know how upsetting it can be. Sending you lots of hugs and warm wishes... xx

Jan - keep your good positive vibes going girl! You're doing great!!!!! hope it lasts the full 2weeks!!! If you do, i'll get up that hill and buy you a drink...!!!!

hello kizzy, leonara and Liz.

Kizzy - i guess you're beginning the countdown to your treatment now. Looks like i may not be joining you for a cycle in April now. If we move to IVF i think we'll take a little while to build up our reserves in terms of energy! This 1st IUI really took it out of me! Well - think it was the 2ww more than anything! (need to take tips from Jan!)

Back on the grog now - thanks Liz - nothing tasted so sweet as that 1st slurp of shiraz!! Almost worth the 2week abstainance!

Bodia - where are u? how r u feeling? I know you're probably gonna take it easy... but keep us updated hun xxxx

bountiful smiles to all...      

xxx


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

hi all

Ruby thats crap news, sorry sweetie  

hopeful - my first IUI i was so stressed, it does take it out of you - we are not super human!!  But yes I am doing better this time!!!  Enjoy the vino!!

Clare - hope AF is staying away and Hollie is better, i've just had a child who I think fitted through high temperature (the joys of being a first aider)

Hi Kizzy, Liz, leoarna, bodia - how are you all (mind you I catch up with some of you in the IUI girls)!

Love to all

Jan xxx


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hello All,

Hopeful -   thinking of you hon.

Clare - hope things work our for you.

Jan - hope things have improved with DH and that you get some wonderful news soon.

Ruby -   really sorry hon. Thinking of you. Group meeting on Monday at a pub in Brighton..fancy it? Lots of support there.

I am OK. Feeling a bit better than last week. Been watching the Commonwealth Games and being a little upset that I can't exercise...still got a bad back on and off, and daren't attempt any exercise!  

Very busy at work. 9 days to go until Easter hols though!!!!

Am with you all in my thoughts,

Take care all,

xx


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Good to hear from you Bodia - sorry the backs still playing up.

We break up next wednesday - can't wait - Pre Prep at the moment is full of illness, we ahve so many children off ill and staff.  There's also mumps going round which has got me abit worried!!  Anyway roll on the easter break  

Day 7 and i'm hanging on in there, the positiveness is dwindling a little but I'm in really good spirits still so long may it last.  I don't get given a day to test - just wait for the inevitable my nurse tell me - cheerful thought!!  If I don't see   by next fri 31st) I will probably test then - watch me do it early now  

Hi to hopeful, clare, ruby, kizzy, leoarna, liz - hope you are all ok girlies

Love to all

Jan xxx


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Just a quickie to say hello!!! to everyone, I've been a bit busy for longer posts in the last couple of days. During my first 2ww I bled heavily on day 6, and although the clinic kept telling me to test just the same, I knew it was the witch. Today is day 6 of this 2www and no sign of the same disaster, so my spirits are lifting - if I get to tomorrow morning and nothing, then brilliant, it measn the progesterone has worked, even if I still get a bfn.... 

Hello Clare, Ruby, Kizzy, Bodia, Liz, Hopeful and of course Jan, who will be testing the same day as me! Will get round to familiarising myself with everyone's state of play over the weekend.

big luv!


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

ps Jan, LOOK! I got my ticker working!!!!! Chose the beach and the boat as I live a mile from the beach and my husband sails a lot!


----------



## Hopeful4712 (Mar 1, 2006)

Hello all.

Oh good luck Leoarna - hope it all works and Af doesn't appear!

Jan - no testing early you! Keeping my fingers crossed for a juicy BFP for you hun xxx

How are you feeling now Bodia?? How's the back now? Are you off work again? xx

All is ok down my way... i'm feeling ok. Fed up at work and still not feeling on top form. Really busy at work, but having real difficulties trying to motivate myself. Apart from wanting to be at home, I'm fine. Thinking ahead to the next batch of treatment now which looks like IVF... 

There's a prog on tonight about IVF and fertility - the Family Man, i think its called. Anyone gonna watch it?

xx


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Hooray - no bleeding! From here on in, anything is a bonus. 

Jan, I'll do a deal with you, I won't test till the morning of the 31st - a week today - if you don't. I know so many people who tested early, got the bfn, and then stressed, only to get a bfp the next day. I am determined not to put myself through that. I fiure for me at least, all the waiting I've done, one more day is neither here nor there.....

Hope that Ruby, Bodia, Hopeful and Clare are ALL doing OK and hanging in there.....

Right, must do some housework....


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

You are on - leoarna, no testing until 31st!!!  Glad things are good for you - hope it continues  

Hopeful - sorry you are feeling fed up...........its does take its toll and is only to be expected.  We're always here if you want a moan  

I sacrificed half of Footballers wives for 'The family man' or whatever it was called.  It was good, a little scary though.  It on again next week.

Hi to all - have a good day.  we (year 1) are having a cinderellas ball this afternoon, so kids are really excited as you can imagine!!

love jan xxx


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Isn't it odd how many of us work with young children? I guess you're a teacher Jan, I'm an Ofsted Early Years Inspector (so I don't terrorise teachers and you can continue to be my chum) and I've read so many references to classrooms etc on these pages. Most of the time it's ok, but other times, it is its own form of exquisite torture, don't you find? 

Anyway, hope the ball was fun, Jan, and that you don't get home with too thumping a headache!


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Jan, just read your diary, soory you're feeling so poo! Hope you get a chance to rest later today, and have a quiet weekend. Big luv, honey xx


----------



## liz.con (Feb 22, 2006)

Hi guys,

nice to know you are still out there even if I;m keeping a bit quiet at the mo.

Jan and Leoarna - Your going great guns and I really hope you both have BFP's   . Ithink it's about time some of us did!

I've had some kind of bad news, the clinic I go to are having a meeting to decide if they are continue with the donor  sperm servicce in April. Apparently they are finding it really difficult to get hold of the wigglers given the new laws on anonimity coming in in April. Basically this leaves DH up a sh***y creek without a paddle as he doesn't have any. He is very philosophical and says it might not happen but given my moodiness this month I can't help but feel   . There really isn't anywhere else vaguely near us so I thinnk we might try the ARGC as it has good stats. Any thoughts lovely ladies?

Hi to hopeful, clarebabes, ruby, kizzy and Bodia and hope that life is as normal as it can be.
love to you all
Lizx


----------



## Hopeful4712 (Mar 1, 2006)

hello  

Liz - that sounds crappy. Poor you, poor DH - don't really need this. It may not happen. fingers crossed it won't.

Jan - hope you're ok... i started off really positive and then gradually slipped!! the last few days of my 2ww were bloody awful. Hang on in there. Looks like most of us have gone through it! Keep posting too... we want to know how you're doing xx

Leoarna - how are you feeling at the moment? 

thinking of you all
xxx


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks for asking Hopeful, and as predicted, just feeling grateful to have got further than last time. Over half way to testing day! Hope you're doing OK...

Liz, so sorry to hear about your clinic. If it comes down to having to travel, then it's not as bad as you might imagine. I do a 400 mile round trip to my clinic, sometimes stopping over, sometimes not. You just have to work with them to be clear about the days they need you and what you can do at home, like injections.... Good luck, and I hope you don't end up needing to pay heed to what I've just said

Hello to Bodia, Ruby, Kizzy and Clare!!!! Positive vibes coming your way! 

Jan, hope you are feeling better today and that yesterday pm wasn't too much of a nightmare - haven't checked to see if you've done you diary today yet.

It is pouring with rain here in 'sunny' south Devon, so I've abondoned gardening in favour of gardening research, and may even allow myself a snooze on the sofa before going out for a curry with the girls! 

Big Luv xxx


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

My mission is to keep this thread on page 1!!!

Hi all

Feeling much better today thanks!  Mooched about yesterday feeling awful, but feel back on form today.
I'm still fairly positive, not long till friday so I'm trying not to think about it too much.

Liz - that does sound really awful - I'm so grateful that my DH seems to have champion swimmers - obviously just me then!!!

Leoarna - I'm a TA (teaching assistant) so not as much stress as a teacher!!!  I moan about it but do enjoy it - the teacher I work with is fantastic (i'm with her full time)  she is just so supportive, I love her to bits!!  Your job must be so interesting - as you say though it can be strange torture sometimes and I find myself thinking 'I'm fed up of EVERYONE ELSE'S children - I just want my own'!!  Hows the dogs??  Archie is a very muddy colour at the moment, we've had alot of rain and the combination of my friends Bernese, fields and him has resulted in one mucky old puppy!!!  Hope you had a good curry night!! x  Not long till friday hun!!!!  And..... I forgot to say   on the ticker!!!!

Hopeful - hows things with you down that hill?  Mind you i'm in rainy peasmarsh at the mo - back up hill at 8.30 am tomorrow though!!!  Hope you are feeling a little brighter sweetie and have have a good weekend.  Have you made any decisions about what next??  

Clare - how are you??

Bodia - Hope the backs better x

Hi everyone else

love to all
Jan xxx


----------



## Hopeful4712 (Mar 1, 2006)

hello lovely ladies!!!

Jan - glad u feel better. flippin' roller coaster this eh? i'm fine thanks. Had nice but busy weekend. Feeel much better than last weekend which was just horrible. Think we've made the decision to go for the IVF and leave the IUI for the time being. See whether IVF can give us more positive results. Back to consultant on 10th April to start the process rolling. Rainy down the bottom of the hill today! Not much going down... DP's parents just came over with pressies (my b/day tmrw!) - bless! so definitely a better sunday than last week.

Leonara - what date are you going to test on then?  

Liz - any news on clinic - when might you know? xx

And Bodia - how are you doing? How's the back? Have you managed to do any exercise at all or has your back completely put paid to that? xx  

xxx


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, HOPEFUL! And, good luck for the 10 / 04, here's hoping it kickstarts a success story for you and your DP!

Jan and I are both going to test on Friday morning. That little boat can't sail along the waves fast enough! Jan, my dogs are also constantly mucky and wet at the moment, when it rains in the South West it is unrelenting. Strange how I've come to find the smell of wet dog comforting! Must get a piccie of them on the site. 

Love to you all, a bit busy today trying to write my annual performance review - civil service requirment but all a bit daft really - and am interspersing the boredom by spending too much time on FF!


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

lovely ladies!!!
hope you are all well!!!

good luck for Fri J and L  i really hope you both get bfp's!!!!     


I had a big partying weekend and am absolutely shattered as had no sleep Sat night and still tired today!!!!

Was worth it tho me and my darling had the best time and lots of lovely   all weekend"!!!!

I so love my handsome man  

That was our last big blow out as on fri i start down regging so its back to vits, and being healthy!!!

Hope its worth it in the end!!!


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Aaawww Kizzy you sound so loved up..........its great!!  Glad you had your burn out at the weekend, its good to do it now and again - this ttc can take over your life a little!!!!

hopeful -               hope you are having a lovely day! x 
Have you got to go on some sort of waiting list for IVF  Thats what concerns me is how long a wait it will be if we decide to go down that route!  Glad you had a better weekend too  

Leoarna - you sound as nutty about your pooches as I am (its comforting to know I'm not mad)!!  Hang on in there - friday is on its way x

Hi everyone - hope you are all happy and heathy xx

love Jan xxx


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

The 2ww mania has properly set in! I've spent the last three hours convincing myself that the back ache I've got, simply from sitting badly on my computer chair all day, is the witch's work, even tho' I have none of my other usual signs. The back ache isn't even in the 'right' place. Also, I've worked out that's 84 hours till test time. I know I'm getting a little crazed when I get down to hours rather than days. Having said all that, I have had some comfortingly lucid thoughts about how I will cope after Friday whatever happens, so I'm not as cooky as I think. 

Sorry this is a me post - going to watch a film on the sky to try and take my mind off it. 

Thanks all for the support......xx


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Leoarna hang on in there, I'm feeling really edgey about it all now too!!  I too have back ache, stomach cramps, feel tetchy so I'm sure big bad AF is on her way and now I think I'm gong to handle it really badly as I've been so chilled.........................

AArrrggghhhhh!!!!!!!!

Love Jan x


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Jan, whatever way Friday works out the marvellous thing about this place is that is the one place you can be sure that people will genuinely be sad or happy for you, whatever their own situation. And I do think there really is nothing to ditinguish between the witch and pregnancy symptoms - look at Liz, Sallywags and countless others I've read about on this site. 

You are doing really well, in fact we both are, (self-congratulatory pat on the back allowed), so.... 64 hours and counting till 7am Friday!

A quick hello to everyone else, will catch up properly later, hope all doing ok.... xx


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Jan - hope you're feeling OK, that little boat can't sail fast enough!

Hi to Kizzymouse, Bodia, Ruby, Liz, Hopeful, and anyone else who comes here - lots of babydust and contentment to you all!

Had a good rant on my diary page last night and that seems to have lifted my tension enought to get me through this morning at least. 47 hours and counting!


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hello All,
Very quick one as my student has arrived!!!

Hopeful - happy Birthday!

Back is a little better thanks all.

Had to come on to say  . Lunch today was spent with other teachers discussing teenage pregnancies and then teenagers who actively "try" for a bay. The only mothers in the room then went on about how they never had to "try" it just happened!!!! Had to sit through this (my boss who knows about my situation was also there and  seem to have no understanding that I might be finding this difficult conversation!) I had to come straight on her to say; aaargh!!!!!!!!

Hope everyone is well. Good luck to all those testing.

Sorry this is a bit of a "me" post!

xxx


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Bodia - people just haven't got a clue have they?  Makes you a little sick!!  Glad backs on the mend hun x

Leoarna - 2 days to go - I have lost the plot - obsessing over any little symptom!!  Been feeling abit off, however have been eating terribly so this could be why!!  ROLL ON FRIDAY     Just going to read your diary, see how you are.  Yours is so much better than mine!! 

Hopeful - did you have a nice birthday sweetie??

Hi everyone else - my last day today Easter hols YEAHHH!!!  Going to have a big relax - god knows I feel like I need it!!

Love Jan xxx


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Leoarna - I just read your diary and your long post from yesterday made me cry!!  Not entirely sure why but it did!!

jan xxxxx


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Jan, I have VERY FEW talents, but ranting on my diary page does appear to be one modest talent that I do have - quite a few people have mailed me about it!

Just a quickie before I walk dogs - more later...

Bodia, sounds like a nightmare conversation - you rant if you need to, girl!

Leoarna x


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Thanks girls,

have calmed down a bit now! I am pretty miffed that my boss seems to display absolutley no understanding or sensitivity...despite the fact she's got a niece who was concieved via IVF. Still, ho hum.

Hope all of you are well.

Cycled to work his morning....10km along the windy and dramatic seafront...hooray!!!

xxx


----------



## Hopeful4712 (Mar 1, 2006)

Hello lovely peeps!!!!    

Sorry i haven't been about for a while... spent a lovely birthday enjoying cake, coffee, pressies, cards, ballons, and en endless stream of people popping in to say happy bidet!!! It was really lovely. Then DP and i went out for a chinese in the evening. My dad drove us there and back so we could have a drink (bless!). Almost felt like oit was a first date, although we've been together for years!!!

The last couple of days i've bee working really hard - travelled down to Portsmouth to stay down there and now I'm taking thurs and fri off!! Hooray. have spent all morning clearing out drawers. Dunno what to do with the stuff in them now...  

Right - time to catch up with you all. 

Now Leoarna and Jan - big day Friday!!! Right so, as i type its literally only a matter of hours away. It's so tought to differentiate between AF and early preg signs...(oh yeah, like i know what being preggers feels like!!! never been pregnant, but so i hear on here!). Try to keep grounded but positive. Its a good sign that AF hasn't shown up before now, so...        Will jump on here early Friday morning as i'll want to know the outcome as soon as you post... Sending the best possible positive energy to you both. Sincerely hope we get some good news on here... would be a big boost to us all.

Bodia - glad your back is getting a bit better. Thank you for my birthday wishes! Poor you having to listen to all that gossip. People will always talk and won't quite realise what they're saying... if you can, i would distance yourself from the situation and reality that they are talking about and keep it as far away from what you are going through. Focus on you, and your situtaion and try to forget the injustice of it all... i know its hard.

Liz- any news re clinic?

Thanks for all the birthday cheers Jan! Was lovely to come on here and see that - i ran into the bedroom grinning and DP asked why i looked so happpy - so i told him how lovely you all are!!

Hello Kizzymouse - lovely to hear all about such romance... !!! xx

Right you girls... good luck tmrw Jan and Leoarna. I will be thinking of you both... and sooooo hope it's good news for you two.
xxxxxx


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Thankyou so much Hopeful for all your positive vibes. I have now officially lost the plot and am obsessing frantically about the fact that my bowels are looser today than yesterday. Look what this stuff reduces us to!!!!! There was me being all confident and calm about not testing early and now it is taking every fibre of my being to stop me doing it today - I feel so convinced that I am not pregnant that I just want to get the result in my head so I can move on. I think I am going to check in here very regularly for the rest of the day just to try and stop me doing it. 

Jan - I sincerely hope you're managing better than me today - all the luck in the world, hun!

xxxxx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Jan and Leorna - Have posted   on the other thread but not sure if you read it anymore ? 

    

Pri..xx


----------



## Hopeful4712 (Mar 1, 2006)

Leoarna

Have just read your diary... already i think you are an amazing and wonderfully intelligent woman... you write fabulously and have articulated so well the pain, trauma and obsession of these processes.... whatever happens tmrw i know you will be philosophical about it. I'm sure you'll go to pieces, have a crappy, low time and then you'll go away on hols and i hope you will be able to forget about it all for a while and build up your emotional and physical strength again.

God am i praying for a BFN for you....

much respect
xxxx


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Just a quicky to say hi - prob won't get on in next couple of days but wanted to let you know its a BFN for me.  I've just started spotting and feel very crampy and achey - it is AF!!!

Feeling abit numb, will be back in when I can - prob sunday as have problem with pc.

love to all

jan xxx


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Jan - I'm stilling crossing things for you, you know all the weird and wonderful stories we get on here.... You'll be in my thoughts till you next check in, and you have been hugely supportive obver the last fortnight - Thank You!

Hopeful, that's some compliment, and may I say 'likewise'! I've had a few great PMs today from people who've been reading the diary, and they are really bouying me up. Maybe I really should think about writing a book...... ! Just off for a quiet night in with a great girlie mate, just the thing really. Will try and check in before bed, and then you-know-what in the morning!!!!! Am feeling slightly less crazed this evening, and my DH has been a star - even bought me a galaxy bar on his way home! 

Laters, peeps - she says, trying to be all casual..... xx


----------



## Hopeful4712 (Mar 1, 2006)

Jan - sorry hun... do test though.... keeping everything crossed. xxxx

Leoarna - sorry - my last message should have read that i was hoping for a BFP for you! Not a BFN!!! (Homer Simpson moment - Doh!!!) sorry... just read it back and cringed!!     

well, its 7:22 and i'm wondering how you got on with the test, both of you...? any news

will check in shortly to see how things have gone...  

love to you both,
xxx


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Hopeful and all of you lovely ladies, 

It just gets weirder...

I have done three tests.

The first one, that the clinic gave me, had a very broken control line, and the feintest positive line for about two minutes, and has now faded to negative. Something made me not trust it. The second one is a pretty clear positive, and the third one, again a different make, is a feint positive. I've phoned the clinic and they have said that false positives are rare, whereas false negatives are common, and that I should retest on Sunday, and remain cuatiously optimisitic. 

A truly bizzare OMG moment, and my hubby and I were actually laughing at the ridiculousness of it all; he will not get excited till he knows for sure, that's just the sort of person he is. As for me, at least I have reason to be cheerful for the weekend, as it's the closest I've ever come to being pregnant....

One day, if I am extremely lucky, all of this will be just a funny story.... xxxxxx


----------



## Hopeful4712 (Mar 1, 2006)

Oh my God!!!!!!!

Please let it be so!!!

The only pain is that you have to go through yet more uncertainty until its all confirmed... but wow!!! Things are looking good... I so hope this is it! Well done on getting this far... 

Shall we save our celebrations until Sunday??  

sending even more        

Jan - any news?
xxx


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks Hopeful, what a consistently marvellous chum you are! Two more days is not so bad really, and with hindsight it will look like a blink of an eye. And yes, let's save our celebrations... 

I know you may not be online today Jan, but here's very much hoping you are OK.....!

XX


----------



## Hopeful4712 (Mar 1, 2006)

Leoarna,

Just read your lovely diary hun... hope you keep it up... its really great!

Keep positive... 

B***er this, I'm gonna have a drink for you tonight!!!

So there's no point in testing with a whole range of brands then, when you have a vaguely squiffy result

xxxxx


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Hard to know about the tests really; all I know is I am going to buy a LOT for Sunday, but maybe in twos? 

Please do have a drink for me; there's a beer festival in my pub tonight, and I'm now going to sit there drinking fizzy water, like I always do! 

Cheers, hun! xxx


----------



## yonny (Mar 5, 2005)

Hello girls, 
Im normally on the IVF/ICSI/Male factor thread so I hope you dont mind me barging in but....................................
yesterday I went for my third baseline scan as I wasnt really responding to the nasal spray, only to be told that I had two fab eggs on board (cons words!) and they wanted to do IUI today!!!!   
Im in shock! having been told by previous docs that DH sperm wasnt good enough for IUI and we'd have to go straight to IVF I know nothing about IUI and have been furiously reading up on all your posts!
Now of course Im worried that Ive been doing all the wrong things as all the while Ive been waiting to go straight to ICSI! 
Im terrified! 
What do you guys do straight after 'basting'? How many days off work?
Any tips on what to eat/ drink and what not to do would be very much appreciated as I really cant take it in at the mo!!!!
Ill pop back later to let you know!!!
Bye for now
Love
Yonny x


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi yonny, my advice would be - and what everyone else told me to do - to do as little as possible for the three days following IUI (I basically sat on the sofa for three days), keep your tummy warm but not hot (a pillow or blanket not hot water bottle), eat brazil nuts and drink fresh pinneaple juice (not made from concentrate), and in general take it easy, as heavy housework can always wait. Good luck, and stay in touch so we know how you get on! Leoarna xxx


----------



## Hopeful4712 (Mar 1, 2006)

Hey yonny,

yes its amazing how a change in treatment can completely throw you. We were due to have 3 IUIs before moving onto IVF (if necessary!) and after our 1st shot we've been told to go for IVF (won't bore u with details). But it was a complete shock for us as we were all prepared for IUI.

Like you when i had my 1st IUI last month i had no idea what to do... they said take time to rest, but how much time? half and hour? a day? 3 days? 3 weeks? a month!!!!! I had no idea. some girls on here i found out took 2 weeks off work after their basting. I would agree with Leoarna... a good 3 days of rest... no stress... no heavy stuff... and just keeping warm and positive. 

Are you having your basting today Yonny?? If so, fingers crossed for you. Hope it goes well... let us know how u get on.

xxx


----------



## yonny (Mar 5, 2005)

Hi again!!
Well, well and truly basted!!!!!!!  
I asked the nurse what DH sperm count was and she told me five million after the wash which isnt fantastic but then she said she's known it to work with less and it only takes one!!! 
His original counts had been 13 and 19 million, but he has just had an operation and been on pain killers, and although the con said it wouldnt make a difference Im still not convinced!!! 
have I just wasted £800!!  
Anyhow, here I am on the 2ww and after just having my first cyclogest!! Yuck! 
Thanks for the tips re Brazils and pineapple juice.............has anyone tried whey to go powder?? The girls over on IVF take it in the 2ww, have any of you girlies tried it??
Also, acupuncture, Ive an appt booked for nxt tues but dont know whether to cancel or not!  All so confusing!!
Sorry for all the questions and for not asking after all of you, this all came ona bit suddenly!
I will go and read the posts and find out all your secrets!!!!  
Thanks for reading/answering!!
Take care
Yonny x


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

I think acupuncture is a good idea - I had quite a lot at one point to regulate my cycles and it really worked - and basically, you can't really do yourself any harm with this stuff (I know from my acupuncturist that there is only one very specific arrangement of needles that causes miscarriage and even that has been shown not to work in very many cases). Also yonny, my husbands count has only beeen slightly higher than 5 mill on each occassion after washing and I think I am possibly pregnant on my second go. You really do only need one. 

Have fun with the cyclogest - I am NOT going to miss those things for the time being....

Leoarna xxxx


----------



## yonny (Mar 5, 2005)

Oh leoarna you angel!!!!  
I was getting so very depressed at DH SA and was so sure that this was all a waste of time...................and then I read your post!!!! 
I have just been reading your 2ww diary, I love it! You have to print that off and keep it for nostalgic reasons!! 
I have everything crossed for you my love, I really mean that, even though Im new to this thread I have been reading all the posts and feel like I know you all!
I hope the last few hours arent dragging TOO badly  and I cant wait to jump on here tomorrow to hear your news!
Thanks again sweetie for putting my mind at rest!
Love
Yonnie x


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

You're very welcome Yonnie!

I have LOVED writing my diary and I am trying to think of the most suitable thread on the site where I can keep writing now that I am.... PREGNANT! 2 more tests done this morning, buth positive. I NEVER thought that I would ever reach this point. Doesn't feel real yet, probably won't for some time. 

Wil check in later with everyone when I feel more 'with it'.

THANKS EVERYONE FOR YOUR SUPPORT!XXX


----------



## Hopeful4712 (Mar 1, 2006)

YAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

                           


Oh Leoarna!!!  What fantastic, brilliant, ***t hot news!!!!!!!

God, am i chuffed for you this morning. Haven't yet read your 2ww diary, so off to read it now. But this has put a smile on my face this morning. Well done you!

 

don't u have to continue with the cyclogest

There u are Yonny - great to pop onto a thread and almost immediately get such great news from one of the girls!!!

Leoarna... celebrate with DH today... off toread your diary now but will be back

huge hugs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Hopeful4712 (Mar 1, 2006)

Oh Leoarna - you.....!

sitting here booing again after reading your diary. got cat sat on my lap and he keeps looking up at me pathetically. 

just enjoy savouring these beautiful moments.....

nothing can make me cry more than thinking of giving my parents grandchildren.... something very emotional about that isn't there....so can really relate to how you feel about your PIL.

hope you have a wonderful day. I'll stop crying now!!!!!

lots of love
xxxxxx


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Hopeful, thanks soooo much hun! I don't think I need continued cyclogest as it was a natural cycle IUI, i.e. no drugs to make me ovulate, etc, they were more a booster. I will ask the clinic when I phone tomorrow though. It is very touching to know people are out of their beds at this hour on Sunday checking in to see if I'm pregnant! 

Time for another cup of tea and to wake up that new expectant father!

You are a star, Hopeful! Your turn next!


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

I knew you would be okay today chick!!

HUGE congrats for you, have a healthy happy pregnancy, and dont go too far we dont wanna lose you yet!!  

    

XXX


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

No worries, Kizzy, I'll be sticking around for a long time to come, I owe this place and all of you so much!

Bright blue veins all over my boobs, very happy PIL, mother in tears down the phone!


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Aww dont you'll start me off!!   

     you've given me hope honey that miracles do happen, I'm gonna try stay really    for this cycle.

Keep us updated  

XX


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Leoarna I bet you are on   - take goood care of yourself hun and the little bean!!!  BIG   to you and DH!!

Girlies - I'm not deserting you all but i'm going to keep a low profile for a bit - enjoy my 3 weeks break - go up to my parents for a bit and just try and chill out - I've found this all abit tough and just need to get my head straight!!

I bet I won't be able to keep up with you all!!!  Take good care and I'm hoping all your dreams come true.

Loads of love and  

Jan xxx


----------



## yonny (Mar 5, 2005)

LEOARNA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
So bloody chuffed for you honey!!   
Really really over the moon!             ^spin
You take care now!!
Love yonnyx


----------



## jazzyminky (Jan 29, 2006)

Hello Lovely Ladies - hope you are having a great Sunday

Just spent 40 minutes writing a great post that said hi to you all individually and then I lost it or should I say that my computer lost it    !! Anyway the general gist of it was a sorry to Jan (keep you chin up and have chocolate) and lots of love and luck to you all having a go next week...I am here with you and will share the ups and downs with you too ! The last (lost message) also had a big fat love filled congratulations Leoarna who has resotred my faith in IUI    !! It also had a hi and thanks to everyone who welcomed me to this string...I am such a techno looser   sorry girls !

Anyway as soon as I get the cramp out of my fingers I'll be back for more (going to try and do the quiz on Tuesday !) stay    and remember you all ROCK !!! 

Jazzy xxx


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hello All,

 Leoarna...that's lovely news. Hope it's happy and healthy. Great to see some positive news on this thread at last!!!!

Jan ^hugs^ thinking of u hun. Enjoy the break (I am drinking every night near enough and enjoying myself!!!) Shout if you need a friend....

I am off to Paris on Tues and won't be back til Monday 10th...so will check in when I get back but  all!

xxx


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hello All,

Just wanted to see how you are all doing? Looks very quiet on here!
Had a fab time in Paris, and (almost) managed to forget about IF for a while, which was wonderful. We followed 3 nights there with 3 nights staying with friends in the Alsace region of France. Found that much harder as they have 2 kids so it was very much a family orientated weekend and I got quite emotional at times. Still, was a good break all things considered. 

Back to reality now...expecting AF this week and will start taking the drugs again....

Hope everyone is OK?


xxx


----------



## Hopeful4712 (Mar 1, 2006)

Hi Bodia, good to hear you had a nice time away...

Yes all has been quiet on this thread - Leoarna got a well deserved BFP!!        which of course you know, but I know she was also looking to join a thread with other ladies with positive news (not that she is looking to desert us). Jan is lying low for a bit after her disappointing news.

Yonny, Kizzymouse - where are you? What's your news? Jazzyminky - hope you're ok?
xxxx


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Just checking in with you all - everyone holding up OK? I'm hoping it's nearly time for all of you to have another bash..... I miss this thread! Keep in touch! Leoarna x


----------



## yonny (Mar 5, 2005)

Hi there!!
Still lurking and waiting for test day!!!!!   
Was a very stupid girl and did a test yesterday................................ 
..........but of course, a negative!!!!
So I was very fed up with myself!!! 
Am lying low till friday which is proper test day and will let you know then!!!!
Love to all!
Yonny x


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Hello everyone. 
I'm new to this thread but I know sooooo many of you from other threads. I was basted last week with donor sperm and test on the 21st. 

Love to all 

Sam xx


----------



## Hopeful4712 (Mar 1, 2006)

Hi Leoarna

Hello Yonny - you are naughty!!!! hold off til Friday!!! AND LET US KNOW WON'T YOU??!  

Hello Sam - you're very very welcome!!!! Come join the fun here!! Hope basting went ok. How are you feeling? 

We need to liven up this thread again - it all went quiet for a while!

xxxx


----------



## liz.con (Feb 22, 2006)

Helooout there!
As you can tell I'm feeling a bit more positive after staying a way for a while.

Leoarna - what fab news!     Lots of sticky vibes to you, and all the luck to the others on 2ww.

Yonny - try and hold out even though time does seem to go by like treacle

Bodia - nice to hear about your holiday. I hope you did some justice to the vino collapso out there. I can't wait for the easter break now.

My story doesn't get any bloody easier. Really rotten AF this month after last months adventure (decidual cast) and had to go home in floods of tears. Absolutely no reason why and was cross with self for letting go. I think some of it was that a receptionist had booked a pregnant lady in with me (which they know not to) and I really can't cope with their moaning on about how crap it all is. I had to hide in the cupboard for a minute or two on some flimsy pretext!
Added to this is that my hospital have decided to suspend their donor service as they can't get any due to the new anonymity laws. Bugger, bugger, bugger, damn. the nurse manager has written to the PCT to see if they will pay for me to have treatment elsewhere as I will travel but no reply yet. In the meantime DH and Ihave applied to ARGC so that we can try to keep some continuity going and not miss too many precious cycles. 
Sorry to rant on.
As you can tell I won't be joining you this month but I will be thinking of you all and checking in now and then.
Big hugs  to you all 
Love Bertie (Liz)


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Bertie -   sounds like you have had a right time of it. I know it probably is hard to believe, but it will fall into place at some point. Hang in there hun, thinking of you.
x

Leoarna - glad all is going well. Take care.

Yonny - thinking of you. x

Sam - welcome. Great to see a single woman on here. One of my best mates is going to start IUI with donor sperm next month, she is very anxious about the whole process. 

Hopeful - what's going on with you at the moment?

Hope everyone else is OK.

Have had a cold since coming home from hols... 

I started clomid on Fri and had my first jab last night. I so enjoyed my month off, it's a bit of shock now I'm back to reality. I cried after DH jabbed my last night.  Feeling more positive today though...just need my cold to go so I can go for a run! 

Had my godson for two days last week and that was lovely. It's his 5th birthday tomorrow and we are going to his party...not looking forward to being (almost) the odd couple out to be honest. I'm sure it'll be fine.

Happy Easter all!!! 


xxx


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

HI everyone,

Thanks for the welcomes

Bodia - spooky, it's my god daughter's 3rd birthday today so I had her and her eight week old brother for the morning on Saturday while mt friend got the house ready for the party. I went to the party and know just how you feel being the odd one out as it was a party for such young children most of the mums stayed as well. But it reminded me of why I'm doing this
Tell your friend about the calling all single women thread on the donor sperm section, there's quite a few of us all doing different things, from using known donors from websites, tx abroad, DIUI and DIVF with egg share.

Bertie - So sorry to hear about the trouble you've been having. 

Love to everyone

Sam xx


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi Sam,

Good to hear from you. I have actually had a bit of a time of it since my last post...been feeling highly irrational and emotional and seem to cry over the slightest thing - must be the drugs but it's funny as I didn't have any side effects last time!

Went to the party yesterday and it was like Chinese Water Torture...I was really struggling not to scream!!! So, I forgot my no drinking rule and had a couple of glasses of wine to numb the emotions...and we left after 3 hours. I cried nearly all the way home!!!

Last day of my hols today (am a teacher,) so I'm planning to go to the gym and try to give myself a talking to...can't be this emotional at work!!!!!

Hope everyone else is OK?

Anyway, take care all,

xxx


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi Bodia
So soory to hear that you're feeling so emotional. What drugs are you on. I'm only on 50mg Clomid and that doesn't seem to affect me, no worse than normal PMT anyway. I'm a teacher too but we don't go back until Monday.
Take care all

Sam xx


----------



## Hopeful4712 (Mar 1, 2006)

Hello all!!!!

Sorry I've been a bit quiet lately. Was getting over the obsession of the last IUI and was slipping back into some sense of normality. But now I'm beginning to look ahead to our 1st appointment for IVF at the beginning of May. (Brief update for you there, seeing as Bodia asked!)

Bodia - sorry you're feeling emotional. I was fine for the first 2 weeks of treatment - totally held it together and then fell apart during the last stages of the 2ww. Maybe its the drugs, but its also the whole emotional and obsessive nature of it. I go through situations where i just cry and cry when surrounded by families - you become so so so aware of it don't you?! And there's nothing that anyone can do. I mean, you can't hide the kids, or not talk to them...    so its not as if anyone is doing anything wrong, its just... well... tough to be around when it's everything that you want. Hang on in there.  

Sam - how is everything with you? You sound like its all going well so far. xxx

Liz - check in when you need us, won't you? I like this thread - it's intimate so you don't get too lost. Fingers crossed things pick up. let us know when you know more about the situation with the clinic, and whether you can go elsewhere. What a flippin' pain in the neck. lots of love hun xxx

Take care everyone - keep posting!!!
xxx


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Hello all.
Bodia - how was the first day back? Did the little darlings take your mind off things, or did they wind you up something chronic.

Hopeful - when is your appointment? Best of luck for then.

My news - I tested a day early but got a  . Still can't believe it. Keeps making me cry. Have rung the hospital and they say that the crampy feeling is normal and have booked me in for a scan on May 12th. 

 and   to all.

Sam xx


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Dear Sam,

 on your fab news...! Wow! That's great. I will be calling my friend as soon as I have written this post...you no doubt will inspire her! Take lots of care of yourself now and try to take it easy. Thanks for your support in the last few days.   

Hopeful - good to heat from you. Where are you having your IVF appointment? ^fingers crossed^. I agree it's difficult when we are having down times to be around kids, but like you said; there's nothing at all we can do about it except get on with it! Fortunately I seem to be a bit better now. Have my Day 9 Scan tomorrow to see how my follies are doing...really hoping to have more than one big 'un this month.....

Hope everyone else is well. Am still eating lots of choc leftover from Easter!

Take care all,

xxx


----------



## RubyRuby (Oct 12, 2005)

Hi Girls,
I haven't been around for a while as been keeping low( having a 2 month break to regain sanity   ) My sister is pregnant (after trying for 6 months) and has asked me to be a birthing partner ...all I have done is cry every time after her every visit....so not very sane yet!! 

Congratulations to Leoarna and Sam..so good to see some positives....sending you both best wishes for a happy and healthy pregnancy.  

Bertie,Yonny,Hopeful and Bodia, hope you are all doing ok xxxx

Ruby x


----------



## Hopeful4712 (Mar 1, 2006)

Sam - wow!!!!!               

Congratulations - so very, very pleased for you! That's fabulous news!!!!

Another twinkle of hope for us all!!!!  

Hi Ruby - good to see you. Lovely news about your sister - but mixed emotions too i'm sure. Your turn next!

Bodia - good luck with the scan - here's hoping for some good follies.    How's your back these days - are you getting to do any exercise to keep you sane?

My next appointment to plan my IVF is on 3rd May...

love to all and well done again Sam
xxxx


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi all

Bodia  - If your friend wants to join here am PM me tell her she's more than welcome. When's your scan? Fingers crossed for that.

Hopeful - Everything's crossed for you too for the 3rd.

Ruby - Great news about your sister. I had a work colleague tell me that she was pregnant before we broke up for Easter. I may have miscarried during her last pregnancy so I took her news quite badly. Just as Hopeful said, your turn next.

Big hi to everyone else.

Love Sam xx


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Ruby - lovely to see you, hang in there hun. x

Going It Alone - that's kind of you thanks. I told her your news and she was dead pleased for you.

Had my scan yesterday...only one lead follicule again (which is disappointing after all the drugs,) but the good news is that it's on my left ovary! For the last 6 IUI's I have only had lead follies on the right ovary...so I have always had a bit of a theory that if my left ovary would kick into action then perhaps it would all fall into place....so ^fingers crossed^.
Anyway, it's a huge follie (19mm on Day 9!!  so I am having IUI at 10amish on Monday.

My mate Jo, (the one who's single and going for DIUI soon,) is coming round tonight to give me my pregnyl jab (she's a nurse.) This is also the first time I've had the pregnyl 36 hours in advance. The hospital has always done 24 hours, but they are now going back to a system they used to use (and which apparently increases pg rate!)

Went to the gym today Hopeful. Think I overdid it a little though and my neck and shoulders are sore now. Going to London tomorrow to watch the Marathon and be inspired!

Take care all,

xx


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Bodia - I'll be thinking of you tomorrow morning. I only had one lead follie by the time I basted if that helps. I had four on day ten around 10mm and thankfully three stopped otherwise my cycle would have been abandoned.   .

Love Sam xx


----------



## RubyRuby (Oct 12, 2005)

Just to say lots of luck Bodia for tomorrow....19mm on day 9 sounds good to me also the pregnyl 36 hours before.
Anyway everything crossed for you and lots of positive thoughts coming your way.

We are just having a break as I will be having acupuncture(a little nervous) to relax me.

Good luck Ruby x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Good luck Bodia!!!

We will be on 2WW together almost as I am due to get basted this week sometime!!! 

XXX


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Just to say thanks for all your good wishes.  

I had basting yesterday and it went fine. So now on my last IUI 2WW!    

I am off work today and taking it easy.

Kizzy...when will you be having IUI?

Hope everyone is well, sending loads of  to everyone.

xxx


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi there girls

Thought I'd pop back on this thread - how you all doing!!  All been busy being basted by the sounds of it Kizzy and Bodia,   for you on your  

Big Hi to hopeful - how you doing. Wow, not long till you start on the ivf journey! Keep us all updated I've only got 1 IUI left then its IVF for me.

Big   to Sam!

And   to Ruby and anyone else.

As for me, spent last few weeks trying to chill abit.  Back at work now but enjoyed easter break, had lovely pamper day with friends and spent a week with my parents which was great but it just made me feel incredibly sad.  My cousin is pregnant again which will take my aunties(my mum's sister) grandchild total to 7 - My uncle(dad's brother) has 6 granchildren and my mum and dad have none!  I am an only child so i'm their only hope.  I did talk to my mum about this and she says as long as she has me and my dh that she is happy - bless her.  So I feel a little sad still but I'm ok.  Hopefull next IUI could start next week but the bank holiday may mess it up (god I hope not) DH and I are just looking at this one ( our third and final) as part of the process to get put on the IVF waiting list, we don't for one minute expect it to work.

I'm sorry I seem to have come back all doom and gloom, that was such a moan - SORRY!!!

Take care all of you, love and  

Jan xxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hiya!!

Bodia I think basting will be Thurs or Fri!!  

Jan, lovely to "see" you darlin!!  Please be    hun, could be 3rd time lucky if not at least you can have IVF, thats how I'm trying to look at it!!
I wish you all the luck in the world hun, you can join us on cycle buds thread if you strat jabbing soon!!  

Take care peeps XX


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Jan - Welcome Back!!!   You have had a tough time of it; but remember: we are all here for you!!! ^fingers crossed^ for IUI next week. I understand exactly what you mean...my parents have no grandchildren and as my 37 year old brother still lives at home (and has never been known to have a partner of either sex!) I feel I'm their only hope! And my Dad is 73 this year, so not getting any younger either (although touch wood they are in good health.)

This is also my last IUI. Let's hope it somehow (miracle of miracles) works for us both!!!   

Thinking of you and everyone else,

xx


----------



## Hopeful4712 (Mar 1, 2006)

Hello lovely peeps!

Bodia - great news of big fat follie - glad basting went well. Relax - take it easy  and try to visualise that implantation! Keeping fingers crossed! Oi - just gentle exercise!!!!!!!! Nothing hardcore!!!!!

Kizzy - fingers crossed for your basting this week too. Hope it goes well. keep us updated!

Ruby - good for you having break - i certainly needed time out afterwards. It's bloody hard work all this stuff!

Good to see you Jan. It's funny you talk about your parents because that is one thing that rouses emotion inme - the fact that they have 3 kids and no grandkids. By the sound of what Bodia said we're obviously not the only ones that think that way ... 

We only had 1 IUI before being transferred to IVF (I overstimulated!) and i was all geared up to have 3... so it was a shock when they said that after just 1 failed attempt it was onto IVF. I didn't feel that we'd done all we possibly could... and we only get i IVF on NHS so if this fails that's it really i suppose! Maybe the moral of the story is, kiddly winks..., deal with your current treatment and stop trying to plan too far ahead - cos you never know what might happen! There endeth today's sermon!

Sam - how you feeling hun? xx

xxxx


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Hopeful - Best of luck for your IVF cycle. Concentrate on the succes rates being higher for IVF. You won't have any probs producing enough follies.

Bodia - Fingers crossed that it all works for you as well. I know exactly how you feel with the parent thing. I'm an only child so am their only chance for grand kids, especially as my uncle is only a year older than my mum and is already a great-grandfather twice over! So the pressure is on.

Kizzy - Hope your basting goes well.      

Jan - Hope all's going well for you, not being mucked up by the bank holiday. 

Best of luck to you all
Love Sam xx


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Hiya all

Good luck for your basting Kizzymouse, is it today?? If it was yesterday hope it went well.  

Bodia - hope your 2ww is treating you well 

Hopeful - those were wise words!!  You are right!!  As my mum would say 'don't cross your bridges till you come to them!!'  Hope you are ok x

hi Sam - how you feeling

I rang the hosp earlier this week and convinced them to let me have my medication, without my baseline scan!  I think they think i'm an old pro at it now!!  Anyway picked up my stuff this morning.  AF's due today and I'm so regular but I don't feel particularly AFey!!  Oh well, guarentee it'll be the only time I'm late!  At least I've got my meds anyway!  So we're back in IUI land for the 3rd and final time!  Positive thinking   and as you say Bodia, even if it doesn't work its one step closer to IVF!

LOTS OF LOVE TO ALL

Have a great weekend girls

Jan xxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Jan, good luck with round 3, sending you lots of      come over to cycle buds thread if you like XX

I got basted yesterday, i didnt feel a thing but had loads of pain ovulating last night!!

feeling really positive tho!!


----------



## Hopeful4712 (Mar 1, 2006)

Flippin' heck Kizzy - can't believe you didn't feel a thing after basting. My whole body went into shock with the pain!! seriously! Maybe i'm just a wuss!   Anyway glad it's done and you're feeling positive! well done you! 

Third time lucky Jan - come on girl - you can do it!!!!  

Sam - hope you're good!!! Tell us how you're feeling!!!

Hello Bodia - thinking of you on your 2ww       

love to all
xxx


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Jan - good on yer girl for getting your meds sorted. ^fingers crossed^ for you for this cycle.

Kizzy - glad basting went well.   to you.

Hopeful - hope all is going well. x

Sam - good to see you, hope everything is going perfectly for you.

I have had a good weekend. Seem to have spent most of it eating!

My only gripe is that I am very irritable! We have a 16 year old student living with us at the moment...we are a host family for a local language school. Don't normally have them this young as it reminds me too much of work. Anyway, he's leaving on Friday but he's really irritating me (without really doing much!)

Planning an early swim and then spend the day cooking for dinner as have 3 friends coming round and I love an excuse to get all posh in the kitchen!! Haven't done any gym or anything so far, but have cycled a bit today which felt good.

Day 7 tomorrow.....      

Thinking of you all,

xxxx


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi all
Jan - What meds are you on? I took Clomid and didn't need a baseline scan. Glad to hear that the hospital is listening to you. Great news.

Kizzy - How's the 2ww going? Glad your basting went well.

Hopeful - How are you hun?

Bodia - Where do you get your energy from!!!! How did your dinner go? What did you have?

On a personal note, I'm feeling really good ta. Had a bit of a family weekend so have begun telling people so it's been great. Because they didn't know about me even considering treatment it's come as a bit of a shock to some. 
I am feeling yucky but haven't been sick and it's worse in the evenings as my dinners just don't seem to be going down so I can't eat much at once. That is not at all like me because I just love food! It's not that bad, it's just made it seem all the more real. My scan is in 11 days. I can't wait.

 and   to all.

Sam xx


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Sam - glad you had a good weekend. It must feel great telling people, even though you might have to deal with some strange reactions...are you being honest about how you conceived? Good on you anyway!

I am fine. Had a wierd night though. Couldn't sleep as had tummy pains - a bit like period cramps. AF is not due for more than a week and I have a very regular cycle. Is there such a thing as "implantation cramps?" I'm trying not to obsess but am also trying to be positive...it's a hard balance to stike!

Hope everyone is well. Very busy with work today, so have to go, but thinking of you all as always,

xxx


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi all

Sam - glad to hear you are well  

Bodia - hope your pains are positive signs - hope 2ww is treating you ok. 

Kizzy - Hope you are doing ok as well, fingers crossed

Hi hopeful when is your app?

As for me, after I insisted on my meds, AF didn't arrive until monday (was due fri)!!  Very unusual for me, I am usually dead on 28 day cycle.  Beware a little TMI coming up but when it did finally arrive it was pretty awful, very clotty and heavy not like me at all.  Sorry about that girlies!  Anyway I start my Puregon injections tomorrow and back for scan next wed.

Lots of  ,   and love to all

Jan xxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Jan, good luck for scan  


 Hi Bodia, I have had some AF type cramps today too, weird huh?  

 Hi Sam, good luck for your scan not long now  


Hi to everyone else XX


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Hope everyone is well. I am 3 days away from D-Day...getting very scared as I sooooo want it to work! 

Had a lovely cycle to work yesterday; along Brighon seafront in the sun, and have been for a swim before work this morning, so keeping busy.

Kizzy, hope your 2ww is going well.
Jan / Sam - hope your scans went well and that things are progressing.
Hopeful - how's it going?

Everyone else, thinking of you all,  

xxx


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

It's been great seeing people's reactions to be honest. I've been brutally frank about how it happened and that has made people laugh. A couple of older people were not as impressed but I really don'e care.

Kizzy and Bodia - How is the 2ww going?

Jan - How are the jabs going and how was the scan?

Love Sam xx


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Just popping in to say I got a   today.
Am gutted and really sad.

We finally found the house of our dreams on Friday and had an offer accepted on Sat, so in a way it felt like we were asking to much to expect to be pg as well. But as it's a 4 bedroomed family home, I so want to fill it. Not at all sure what to do now, my head's all over the place as that was my last IUI.

   

Thanks as always for all your support; have to get through today at work now...

Take care all,

xxx


----------



## Hopeful4712 (Mar 1, 2006)

hello girls

sorry i've been distant - had been dealing with all the emotion of starting treatment again. 

Bodia - I'm so so so so sorry you got a BFN. Really sad for you hun. I was like you too - was convinced (secretly) it was implantation cramps so felt so quietly confident in a way... oh poor you. It feels so crappy and horrible doesn't it? Just look after yourself won't you? Be nice to yourself, spend time in the bath, have a glass of wine... do things that make you feel better. Just try to think ahead - it's not the end of the road... there are other options. Will you try IVF now? 

Sam - really glad you're well. xxxx

Kizzy - what about you? Any news ??

Jan - sending you all the good stuff i know for more positive result. xxxx


As for me... 

well had IVF consultation last weds and been really tearful ever since (i don't know why - maybe just reality of the situation). Talked about who has access to embryos if partner dies (!!!). Dunno!!!!! Never thought about it!!!! But was all abit intense! Got a bit spooked about the egg collection simply as I'd had such a traumatic IUI. And we start on my next period... around 22/23 May. So that's good!

Will keep you all informed... juyst got to curb my massive anxiety about it all now.

Huge hugs to one and all
xxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hopeful...good luck with IVF sweetie, I know it must be a big step from IUI, but have faith, this might be it for you!!!

Isnt ivf more successful? And just think you will actually BE pregnant!!!!  Thats wot amazes me about it...they put embryos back in, its cool!!

Anyways sorry for rambling nonsense, just wanted to wish you luck!!      

As for me I test Sat if   keeps her ugly face away!!!!  

Hi to everyone else XXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi all

Bodia - I'm really sorry about your news.  I can imagine you are in turmoil, this is my last IUI as well, its hard to think whats next.  I know what you are going through with the house thing, we want to move but if we get pg we are best off staying where we are and its all really hard to know what to do.  You will make the best decision for you - it will all work out  

Hopeful - good to hear from you, very exciting about your treatment but also hugely terrifying - try not to worry too much (easy for me to say eh!).  My friend went through 5 IUI's and 1 IVF (now has 2 lovely boys, 2nd natural) and she said that IUI prepares you really well for IVF and she foudn the IVF a little easier to cope with (except for travelling up to London).  The IVF seemed to kick start her body as her 2nd was an 'accident' (don't you just hate that) but ironic as she tried for about 10 years before IVF!  You'll be fine and I am really hoping for you - we want good news!!! x

Kizzymouse - wishing you lots of luck for a BFP this weekend, everythings crossed hun! x

Hi Sam, how you doing?  I think you are brave going through this on your own, and quite right, who cares what people think  

Quick update on me - jabbings going ok ( as ok as it ever will ), went for scan this morning, follies not doing much (abit small) but at least there is something there.  Will have to get follie dancing!! Also left ovary is being lazy again this cycle, not much activity!  Got to do another jab tomorrow and then back for scan fri, hopefully will be basted beginning for next week!

Love to all

Take care janet xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi Jan

I'm due to go in for scan on Saturday to see how follies are doing and then possibly being basted next week so we might be   buddies.

Here's a follie dance for you - fingers crossed this tx works (3rd time lucky!)
         

Good luck
Cathy


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

follie dance for Jan and Cathy!!

Good luck!!

As for me, I have no symptoms!!! tempted to test tomorrow a day early, clinic said day 17, would it be really naughty to test day 16   

Not going   so I could wait, just impatient!!! 


      XXX


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Jan and Cathy - Grow Follies Grow         

Kizzy - I can't say anything as I tested a day early. So do what you think's right. Best of Luck anyway hun.

Sorry for the next bit - too much of a me post coming up I'm afraid. Sorry I've not been on for a couple of days. Had a bit of a rollercoaster. Made the very dificult decision to take my youngest dog back to RSPCA as she fights with my other dog quite seriously over toys and food. Went to the RSPCA yesterday and they can't take her until Wednesday. So have shed more than a tear or two. Then I went for my seven week scan today and despite only having one lead follie at my last scan, there were TWO strong heartbeats. So out came the tissues again, fortunately for a much better reason. It's taking a lot of sinking in. I just can't stop laughing. Have had lots of two for the price of one and buy one, get one free comments.

Best of luck for everyone at every stage.

Love Sam xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Tested a day early...........bfn....gutted  

Having a break til Sept, cant take anymore for now 

good luck everyone


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

 group hug to all of us on here...isn't it amazing what we all have to cope with every single day?!!

Kizzy - so sorry for you hon. My heart goes out to you.  

Sam -   that's lovely news about twins. Hope it all continues to go well.

Jan - I agree with you about the jabs. I will never like them, but you do begin to accept them! My left ovary didn't produce a single thing until this last IUI, when it finally produced the lead follie...that was another reason I was hopeful; I had kind of convinved myself that if a follie developed on the left it would be THE ONE!!! Hope the next few days go well...any idea when you will have IUI?

Cathy - ^Fingers crossed^ for your scan today.

Hopeful - I know exactly what you mean about being scared about IVF. Sounds like you have already had to face lots and you are really brave and we will all be here to support you.   Hang in there, and take every day as it comes.

I have had a rollercoaster of a week. Still dead pleased and excited about our lovely new house; and we hope to move in about 5 weeks which is fab. Have been gutted about IUI. WE are going to start Naprotechnology charting straight away, as after you have charted your cycle for 2 months you get referred to the consultant and he looks at all your test results and tries to identify what might be stopping you concieving and fix that. I think after all this time I am desperate to know what's wrong, even if it can't be fixed...just to know! So, we start that process this weekend.

On Weds had an appointment at our hospital and met the Consultant there for the first time. I found it very hard as it was to talk about being referred for IVF and it was all very matter of a fact and business like. We were sent off to have blood tests (FSH / LH / Prolactin / something else / HIV & Hepatitus for both of us.) Rang yesterday to get the hormone test results, (the HIV / Hep will take a bit longer...not too worried as when we got married in Cambodia we bizzarely had to have HIV tests before we were allowed to get married!!!) Anyway, rang the nurses to get the hormone results and got a message on my mobile (couldn't answer as I was in an exam,) saying all fine but one test needs repeating. No one to speak to now until Monday, but am a little worried about what that's all about.

Aside from all of this, have been really busy. And when I get home have been crying a lot and drinking too much wine   but, on a positive have started running again a little this week   which makes me very happy.


Hope everyone is hanging in there this weekend. Thinking of you all,


xxx


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi girls

Just a quickie, had my IUI yesterday - feeling ok - not very positive but this is just a formallity now!  Have even got our appointment booked (if this doesn't work) to go back and see our consultant re IVF.  Have to say feeling a bit low really - a couple of pg announcements at work have knocked me abit sideways.

Kizzymouse was really sorry to hear your news - its all crap really isn't it - its about time we had some positive news!!  Hope you are bearing up. x

Bodia I was sad to hear you have been so down and crying alot - hang on in there hun xxx

Hopeful - how you doing sweetie??

Sam - your news is always lovely - glad everything is going well 

Cathy - how are you doing??  Have you had your IUI yet??  Good luck to you x

Love to all

Janet xxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

hope its 3rd time lucky Jan xxx


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Kizzy - So sorry to hear about your BFN. Best of luck with your break, enjoy it and remember what life is really like! Your turn will come.

Jan - Best of luck for you on the 2ww.       

Bodia - I had to have one of my bloods repeated, simply because I had a long list of 14 tests to be done and the person reading the list at the hospital simply missed one off so didn't send it for that particular test. So it can be as simple as that.

Good luck to everyone

Love and hugs Sam xx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

New home this way >>>>>>>>>

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,58028.msg777220.html#msg777220

H xx


----------

